# extraction day !



## Dizzydi (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm booked in for the extraction Monday morning - god I am scared!

Got to give myself 4 injections today - got a very sore tummy and nearly fainted yesterday.

Nearly there and I do hope all this is going to be worth it x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2010)

Wishing you the best of luck Di!  Try to stay calm!


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2010)

Best of luck Di you know it will all be so worth it hun, keep us posted and keep caml xxx


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 31, 2010)

No what you mean, the dentist scares the living daylights out of me as well.


----------



## am64 (Jul 31, 2010)

good luck di xxx will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm trying hard to stay calm - feel in a right panic!

I will be fine Monday morning.

Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 31, 2010)

A couple of thoughts.

Ask for your gums to be numbed with some gel or get the dentist to squirt a little anaesthetic on the gum first.

My dentist uses very fine (for children) needles when he does me.


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2010)

think people may have got the wrong end of the stick here but not my place to say.x

Unless its me who is on the wrong track


----------



## tracey w (Jul 31, 2010)

Steffie said:


> think people may have got the wrong end of the stick here but not my place to say.x
> 
> Unless its me who is on the wrong track



No your not  its quite funny though!

Good luck for Monday Di


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 31, 2010)

*lol - this is so funny*

Thanks for the kind words guys re the extraction. I must explain tho it is not my teeth they are taking but my 

"eggs"

This has defo put a smile on my face - bless you guys xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys re the extraction. I must explain tho it is not my teeth they are taking but my
> 
> "eggs"
> 
> This has defo put a smile on my face - bless you guys xxx



If they try and extract them via your mouth, ask to see another doctor!


----------



## bev (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck.Bev


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2010)

I was wondering what was going to be extracted - eggs / baby (by caesarian) / teeth (free dental care during pregnancy). Good luck.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 1, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I was wondering what was going to be extracted - eggs / baby (by caesarian) / teeth (free dental care during pregnancy). Good luck.




Hope all goes to plan on Monday - I will be thinking of you


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 2, 2010)

*all done for today*

They have got my eggs - just waiting to find out when they are going to implant. Will be either Wednesday or Thursday x


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> They have got my eggs - just waiting to find out when they are going to implant. Will be either Wednesday or Thursday x



let us know Di, good luck xx


----------



## am64 (Aug 2, 2010)

oooooo good luck di xxxx ( the teeth mix up cracked me up aswell! )


----------

